# Australia: Biotope vivarium for Bearded dragon



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi. I just finished biotope vivarium for Bearded dragon. Hope you like it:2thumb:


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow :gasp: that looks amazing! What substrate did you use? It looks really good in there.


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you. I used Australian substrate, Lava substrate, natural red sand
Substrates for Reptiles, Amphibians and Invertebrates | DDReptiles


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

DDReptiles said:


> Thank you. I used Australian substrate, Lava substrate, natural red sand
> Substrates for Reptiles, Amphibians and Invertebrates | DDReptiles


Thanks for the link, I'm always on the hunt for natural substrates :2thumb:


----------



## soolonger (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks nice, do you know if there a bigger risk of digestion or is it the same as normal sand? what does it go like when wet? my uro is big enough now i am thinking of putting him on a substrate thats not kitchen lino and i like the look of this but the discription of one of the products reads`The false kind of lava ceramic gravel` and that does not seem a good thing for him to accidently nibble on.


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

DDReptiles said:


> Hi. I just finished biotope vivarium for Bearded dragon. Hope you like it:2thumb:
> 
> image
> image
> ...


Looks good, nice one!! : victory:


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

soolonger said:


> Looks nice, do you know if there a bigger risk of digestion or is it the same as normal sand? what does it go like when wet? my uro is big enough now i am thinking of putting him on a substrate thats not kitchen lino and i like the look of this but the discription of one of the products reads`The false kind of lava ceramic gravel` and that does not seem a good thing for him to accidently nibble on.


Hi. We use this kinds of substrates for long time and we never had any problems. Our customers never had a problem with digestion (lava). Sand is very similar to Exo Terra Desert red sand. If he was living with out substrate for long time, just try to use only sand for beginning. Hope this help.


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

*Biotope vivarium for Bearded dragon - 02*


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## bobbyd (Dec 12, 2012)

stunning, makes mine look like a plain piece of :censor: :2thumb:


----------



## badwool (Aug 15, 2012)

Very nice 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

Updated information on website. Cheers!:welcome:


----------



## bluemoon1502 (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice yeh but how big is it? Seems like a lot of effort for a 31''x15''x13'' viv.. I've just got one question. Why didnt you make it bigger!?


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

bluemoon1502 said:


> Nice yeh but how big is it? Seems like a lot of effort for a 31''x15''x13'' viv.. I've just got one question. Why didnt you make it bigger one!?


I think it's a bit bigger than your guesstimate! 

Some people be it at home or in a shop will go that extra mile rather than have kitchen roll a branch and a rock....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## bluemoon1502 (Sep 3, 2012)

switchback said:


> I think it's a bit bigger than your guesstimate!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


 
Lol I wouldnt of guessed them sizes, I'd of 'guessed' 2x2x2 but if you go back to the bottom of the first page its got the size written down :2thumb:


----------



## bluemoon1502 (Sep 3, 2012)

switchback said:


> Some people be it at home or in a shop will go that extra mile rather than have kitchen roll a branch and a rock....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


I know this and it is something i'm going to do myself now that xmas is out of the way but when I make one I'll make it big enough for my beardie. I dont know how you'd manage to get the temps right in a viv this size? I'm not havin a go, I'm just saying.........


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

Size is 31''x 15''x 13''. That's standard size for one dragon. I made them because people and beardies like it, looks ''nice'' and it is cheaper. I do custom sizes with plants and more decoration as well but prices are different and I don't have a lot of space to keep them.


----------



## bluemoon1502 (Sep 3, 2012)

DDReptiles said:


> Size is 31''x 15''x 13''. That's standard size for one dragon. I made them because people and beardies like it, looks ''nice'' and it is cheaper. I do custom sizes with plants and more decoration as well but prices are different and I don't have a lot of space to keep them.


 
31x15x13 is not the 'standard size' for one bearded dragon (they shouldnt really be kept together regardless of viv size) The 'standard size viv' for a beardie is 4x2x2. How would you manage to get the temps right in such a small viv? Also with all the glass around it your beardie may feel a bit voulnerable...

Like I said, it looks good but its a bit impracticle for a bearded dragon thats all


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

Yes. You are absolutely right and I respect your opinion ... These vivs are for a little bearded dragon to ... that's up to people, how they decide. I call this size standard, because are enough for one bearded dragon. It's same with ball python. I make standard size for them 1000 x 500 x 500mm but some people say: It's too high, small ... but I know people which keep ball python in plastic box with water bowl and newspaper and it is not collection with twenty snakes. Reptiles look and are happy in these vivs and that give me reason to make them and share them in here. Hope that help you.:2thumb:


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

bluemoon1502 said:


> Lol I wouldnt of guessed them sizes, I'd of 'guessed' 2x2x2 but if you go back to the bottom of the first page its got the size written down :2thumb:


Ahah.... For some reason it's not showing on my phone ( the measurements ) 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

I think top one is 4x2x2


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

where do you sell these?


----------



## bluemoon1502 (Sep 3, 2012)

DDReptiles said:


> Yes. You are absolutely right and I respect your opinion ... These vivs are for a little bearded dragon to ... that's up to people, how they decide. I call this size standard, because are enough for one bearded dragon. It's same with ball python. I make standard size for them 1000 x 500 x 500mm but some people say: It's too high, small ... but I know people which keep ball python in plastic box with water bowl and newspaper and it is not collection with twenty snakes. Reptiles look and are happy in these vivs and that give me reason to make them and share them in here. Hope that help you.:2thumb:


This viv isnt sufficiant even for a baby bearded dragon. The issue isnt the amout of space which they have, the issue is creating a basking spot of 40-45C and a warm end of say 32-37C but still being able to cool your cold end down to less than 28C. One of the problems which comes up on here pretty much daily is peoples beardies not eating, pooing out half digested food, dehydrating, not moving etc... Because they dont have the correct temperatures. 9/10 times its because the viv is too small to create the wide range of temps that you need to maintain a healthy dragon. These set ups get sold to people who are new to reptiles because they are called 'complete set ups' 'standard set ups' 'beginner set ups' etc. People who are new to the hobbbie listen to people who make the equipment because they trust them to give good info. Unfortunately, this isnt the case here i'm affraid


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

Look. You are not first or last who write this. Temperature is around 38 - 26C through day. If people are worried, they can buy heat mat, heat wave rocks,... Background is made with cave, so there is temperature around 25C. Please don't say, that I sell these vivs to people without knowledge. These big ones been sold to experienced collecter and was really happy a recommend me to others. I would like to see your vivarium. Can you please stick your pics in here. May be I change my mind when I will see what is ideal vivarium for Bearded dragon.:2thumb:


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

The thing with naturalistic set ups is that thermal gradients don't work in the same way as in set ups most people keep animals in. In vivs where there is a branch, bowl, substrate and maybe a hide the thermal gradient generally goes hot to cool from one side to the other. This doesn't happen in natural set ups or the wild (not that I'm comparing or saying whats better) the gradient isn't inadequate, just different. The hot basking spot is on the ledges, medium range is generally around the vivarium where they can sit and the 'cool side' will be in the shaded areas created by shelves, caves and other sheltered areas. 

The way I see it, in most set ups the thermal gradient is from one side to the other, in set ups like this it goes from top to bottom :2thumb:


----------



## bluemoon1502 (Sep 3, 2012)

Point taken about the thermal gradient not going from side to side but this viv is pretty much 2.5ft x 1ft x 1ft. That isnt big enough for a bearded dragon. 

I'm not saying anything else on the matter coz your obviously not going to listen. You said i'm not the first person to point it out so i'm obviously wasting my time seeing as you didnt listen to the other people either!


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Do you make bigger sizes? As in ones you can actually keep a bearded dragon in? a depth of 1ft would barely let an adult turn around.. sorry if I come across as disrespectful, they truly are beautiful vivs you have made.


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

Bearded Dragon Habitat


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

Yes, I do. Maximum length what I can do is 5 ft and high 3 ft. 



Moony14 said:


> Do you make bigger sizes? As in ones you can actually keep a bearded dragon in? a depth of 1ft would barely let an adult turn around.. sorry if I come across as disrespectful, they truly are beautiful vivs you have made.


----------



## albinoxeno (Aug 25, 2012)

they look great, perhaps encourage more people to make an effort rather than essential hides, newspaper and a bowl...

i love the backing/cave/ledges, how do you make them? also how do you find the vivarium holds heat, i would think its hard to maintain high enough temps with so much heat escaping?

do you have one for more tropical species? the glass would definately support high humidity better than wood, i would love to see a day gecko inspired one.


----------



## bluemoon1502 (Sep 3, 2012)

DDReptiles said:


> Bearded Dragon Habitat


 
I think the content on that web page needs re writing by someone who knows a bit about bearded dragons. A UV/basking light in one, happy living together.. and this bit ' A good enclosure for an adult bearded dragon is a glass reptile tank that is approximately 36 inches long by 16 inches wide by 17 inches deep'

The comments at the bottom of the page say that the information is pretty poor and apparently people have told you personally so why dont you educate yourself and then give out better info :2thumb:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I love the work you have done but I have to admit I agree with others about the dimensions being too small for BD's. If it were just the concept of space then I wouldn't want anything bigger than a baby in an enclosure that size unfortunately though as mentioned it is more about providing the correct temperature gradient. If you have indeed created it so that it provided the correct temps then great but in my opinion it is still too small for a BD. I will however concentrate on the positives, I love the work, its looks brilliant and very natural! :2thumb:

On a side not, you should never recommend heat mats/rocks for BD's. they're designed for different reps and can be very dangerous to BD's if they were to generate hot spots or generally malfunction. Sorry I've gone off topic... Good work, I'm ready to pay for that sand now... :mf_dribble: You have a PM!


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

DDReptiles said:


> Size is 31''x 15''x 13''. That's standard size for one dragon. I made them because people and beardies like it, looks ''nice'' and it is cheaper. I do custom sizes with plants and more decoration as well but prices are different and I don't have a lot of space to keep them.





DDReptiles said:


> Yes. You are absolutely right and I respect your opinion ... These vivs are for a little bearded dragon to ... that's up to people, how they decide. I call this size standard, because are enough for one bearded dragon. It's same with ball python. I make standard size for them 1000 x 500 x 500mm but some people say: It's too high, small ... but I know people which keep ball python in plastic box with water bowl and newspaper and it is not collection with twenty snakes. Reptiles look and are happy in these vivs and that give me reason to make them and share them in here. Hope that help you.:2thumb:





DDReptiles said:


> Look. You are not first or last who write this. Temperature is around 38 - 26C through day. If people are worried, they can buy heat mat, heat wave rocks,... Background is made with cave, so there is temperature around 25C. Please don't say, that I sell these vivs to people without knowledge. These big ones been sold to experienced collecter and was really happy a recommend me to others. I would like to see your vivarium. Can you please stick your pics in here. May be I change my mind when I will see what is ideal vivarium for Bearded dragon.:2thumb:



well you sell vivs that are to small for what you are marketing them for, 
your care sheet is worse than the one given out at pets at home and the advise given ouit by pets at home staff, 
yes they look nice, 
you also say on the site " top rock is shaped so that it creates two perching areas, each about the size of a bearded dragon’s body" to provide that for my dragon would take up most of the viv so cant see that it is possible 
" pool is large enough for a bearded dragon to fit almost its entire body" so your talking about a 10" pool ? which is what an adult dragon would need,


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm not here to give you an education about '' your pets ''. I put here pics to show you what I do. Anyway on my picture is bearded dragon may be 3 months old. I try to make top job if you don't like it. No worries! There are always people which like it and if this two vivs (800x400x350mm) are no good for Bearded dragon. You can put there leopard gecko, whatever. Biotope vivarium means habitat, district, environment, ... what animal you choose is up to you. 

Normally I do vivs only for customer. I don't have space for spare vivs. They give me details about what they expect and I do it! It take 2 - 4 weeks time. I can tell you now that price for 4x2x2 biotope viv is around £550-£700. I have also information about UVB,UVA (accounted by specialist in Germany) You don't need to be worry about temperature etc. It's really funny for me to read it, but I know that you don't know process.

If you want to see real habitat go to Australia you will see. I was there. And if I have to be honest. I'm not who you think I'm. I'm sorry but english language is not my first and argue with you just take me lots of energy. Next time I write only: Biotope vivarium.

Thank you.

David, DDReptiles


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

DDReptiles said:


> I'm not here to give you an education about '' your pets ''. I put here pics to show you what I do. Anyway on my picture is bearded dragon may be 3 months old. I try to make top job if you don't like it. No worries! There are always people which like it and if this two vivs (800x400x350mm) are no good for Bearded dragon. You can put there leopard gecko, whatever. Biotope vivarium means habitat, district, environment, ... what animal you choose is up to you.
> 
> Normally I do vivs only for customer. I don't have space for spare vivs. They give me details about what they expect and I do it! It take 2 - 4 weeks time. I can tell you now that price for 4x2x2 biotope viv is around £550-£700. I have also information about UVB,UVA (accounted by specialist in Germany) You don't need to be worry about temperature etc. It's really funny for me to read it, but I know that you don't know process.
> 
> ...


no need to throw you're rattle out the pram. you wrote this thread, for a 'bearded dragon' so you're gonna get criticism either way. agree with the others, the size is too small.


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

DDReptiles said:


> I'm not here to give you an education about '' your pets ''. I put here pics to show you what I do. Anyway on my picture is bearded dragon may be 3 months old. I try to make top job if you don't like it. No worries! There are always people which like it and if this two vivs (800x400x350mm) are no good for Bearded dragon. You can put there leopard gecko, whatever. Biotope vivarium means habitat, district, environment, ... what animal you choose is up to you.
> 
> but you put up a thread saying that it was set up for bearded dragons, and you have been trying to tell us its the right size for bearded dragon
> 
> ...


and you said you make to order so its not just a viv you have made you must have made to for bearded dragons guessing by the title of thread


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

I made them for someone who decide to go back to his country - urgent decision. One is reserved now. I can say is BESTSELLER.


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

I think you never been in Spinifex desert: victory:





123dragon said:


> and you said you make to order so its not just a viv you have made you must have made to for bearded dragons guessing by the title of thread


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

DDReptiles said:


> I think you never been in Spinifex desert: victory:


So your basing "Australian kind" on one dessert in a country that the uk fits into 49 times (the only thing I remember from geography in school)
I've never been to oz but I no it's not red. Infact some BD's live in forest areas 
But as said your setups look amazing but ill stick to my polystyrene,tile grout, play sand and excavator clay with them prices lol


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

graham40 said:


> So your basing "Australian kind" on one dessert in a country that the uk fits into 49 times (the only thing I remember from geography in school)
> I've never been to oz but I no it's not red. Infact some BD's live in forest areas
> But as said your setups look amazing but ill stick to my polystyrene,tile grout, play sand and excavator clay with them prices lol


snap lol. its cheaper, plus you make it how you want and have the satisfaction of making it yourself.


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

Good luck ...










Spinifex is red, was and always will ...


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

DDReptiles said:


> Good luck ...
> 
> image
> 
> Spinifex is red, was and always will ...


Never said it wasn't 
My Vivs might not look that good depending on who you ask but at least my pets can move and thermoregulate properly


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

So much hate! 

Leave the op be. 

Top class vivs regardless what has been stated that can go in them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## red ink (May 21, 2011)

DDReptiles said:


> I think you never been in Spinifex desert: victory:


G'day mate... your enclosures look good.

*So.... which, where, what Spinifex desert?*

Have you been and did you see any _Pagona_ there?

I'm Australian by the way : victory:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

red ink said:


> G'day mate... your enclosures look good.
> 
> *So.... which, where, what Spinifex desert?*
> 
> ...


 Australians actually say G'day? Awesome...I love it when stereotypes are true!


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

Tombo46 said:


> Australians actually say G'day? Awesome...I love it when stereotypes are true!


Throw another shrimp on the barby will ya tombo?


----------



## red ink (May 21, 2011)

switchback said:


> Throw another shrimp on the barby will ya tombo?


We definitely say G'day... but nobody in the history of Australia actually says "throw another shrimp on the barby"... for one thing we don't have shrimps, they're prawns lol.


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

This thread is stupid.... He makes them to order, Why is he to argue that? If the customer wanted the dimensions to be 2.5x1x1ft then he's gonna make it. Why should he have to validate his customers reasons for wanting this vivarium to RFUK trolls?

As for proper thermoregulation, how can you make such comments? You have no idea how the heat is in the viv, or how the customer will heat the viv. For all you know the customer is going to further modify this with a complex system of bulbs and fans to help with the circulation of air and heat to get the proper temperatures needed. No one has seen this viv 'in action'.

Either way, take this for what it is... An impressive look at how a viv can be done and decorated, take this and apply the ideas to your own vivs


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

OrigamiB said:


> This thread is stupid.... He makes them to order, Why is he to argue that? If the customer wanted the dimensions to be 2.5x1x1ft then he's gonna make it. Why should he have to validate his customers reasons for wanting this vivarium to RFUK trolls?
> 
> As for proper thermoregulation, how can you make such comments? You have no idea how the heat is in the viv, or how the customer will heat the viv. For all you know the customer is going to further modify this with a complex system of bulbs and fans to help with the circulation of air and heat to get the proper temperatures needed. No one has seen this viv 'in action'.
> 
> Either way, take this for what it is... An impressive look at how a viv can be done and decorated, take this and apply the ideas to your own vivs


I for one wouldn't buy this particular setup for a BD due to the size however I would if it were bigger or for a different suitable rep. I think the issue people had is that these are pre made and are being sold as suitable for BD's as apposed as being made by order from a customer to their spec/dimensions. I really like the work done and said that straight up, I've even ordered some substrate from him as I'm not happy with the colour of the playsand I use currently. If I'm happy with it I may just have a look at some of the other substrates. I'll post a pic or two also!


----------



## CameronJames (May 30, 2012)

These comments are the reason why I'm not posting any pictures of my vivariums, who knows if I've gotten something wrong, I could end up receiving hate mail like this..

I think people have a misguided view on the heating of naturalistic vivariums, plus I think the OP got the message, that you think it is too small.

Not everyone's opinion is correct, and for us to make further advancements in herpetoculture, we all must try different things and monitor the health of our pets.

Yes a large viv and sterile, simple conditions work, but for us to move forward we should try new things. Who knows what those kind of set ups do for the mental health of your pets, it's not just about what will keep them alive for the longest.


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

One of my customers just send me this picture with two young and healthy bearded dragons. Vivarium is 4 months old and size: 1000 x 500 x 500mm
(I don't want to make here showroom, that's my last picture)


----------

